# My PT100



## Knight1292 (Apr 30, 2015)

Here's a look at my nice, shiny, polished PT100.
It has beautiful rosewood grips, I mirror polished the hammer, the extractor, the recoil spring guide, the sides of the slide, and the base plates of my 3 factory magazines.
I also replaced the 18lb recoil spring with a 21lb spring for considerable less felt recoil and I replaced the 16lb hammer spring with a 13lb competition hammer spring, making the double action very smooth and making the single action a hair trigger.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you had it to the range yet?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You're also violating the number one rule of firearm safety!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, finger on the trigger...but your pistol looks very nice! Thanks for the pics. :smt033


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice looking gun and, nice set of gun pictures.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, the _inside_ needs some polishing, too.

The pistol's feed-ramp and chamber will benefit from a smoother finish.
It'll feed better and more reliably.


----------



## Knight1292 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh yeah, went about a month ago. Can't wait to go again!


----------



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a few PT92, 99, 100 pistols and more than a few Beretta. I find the Taurus to be as reliable and accurate as anything else I own. If you wanted a similar gun from "another" maker with a frame safety you'd pay a $2700 "logo tax"


----------

